# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Harzer roller 2012

## jimi gats

Σας ανεβάζω και εδώ τα μκρά μου για το 2012....Αισίως είναι στο κλαρί 16 μικρά ,άλλα  4 ειναι 18 ημερών ακομα με τους γονεις τους .πΠεριμενω ακομα 3 ζευγαρια να κλαρώσουν τα μικρά...Σε γενικες γραμμές έχω 23 μικρα και περιμένω να σκάσουν μύτη και αλλα 5-6...Ποτε δε ξεπερνώ τα 30 μικρά λογω του περιοσρισμένου χώρου..Φέτος ειλικρινα προσεύχομαι  να έχω πολλά θηλυκά ,επειδή περυσι δεν είχα κανένα αλλα και επειδή φέτος ειχα 2 απώλειες .

.



Καλο καλοκαίρι καλη συνεχεια και γερά στομάχια για το χειμώνα που έρχεται.

----------


## vag21

να χαιρεσε τα νεα μελοι σου δημητρη.

----------


## stelios7

Πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## chosen

Να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη, φτου φτου μπόλικες ομορφιές  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη πολλα πανεμορφα παρεουλα!! με το καλο στο κλαδι και τα υπολοιπα!! και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## mitsman

Δημήτρη να τα χαιρεσαι.... υπέροχη ρατσα!!!!!! να τα καμαρωσεις οπως επιθυμεις!

----------


## μαρια ν

Nα σου ζησουν ειναι πανεμορφα τα μικρουλια

----------


## COMASCO

να σου ζησουν δημητρη...ειναι πολυ ομορφα...αντε με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα...!!!και παντα με υγεια!!!

----------


## ananda

να σου ζήσουν Δημήτρη...
πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια σου  :Happy:

----------


## Εφη

να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη ! ευχομαι να εχεις αρκετα θηλυκα ,οπως το επιθυμεις !

----------

